# 2012 Meet the Lady Olympians!



## sassy69 (Sep 28, 2012)

Courtesy of Jumbo Palumbo & RX:

2012 Meet the Olympians-- The Women!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 28, 2012)

hideous


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ Your point?


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 28, 2012)

SD's in trouble now^^^^


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 28, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> ^^ Your point?




they are obviously skilled in manipulating their bodies, why don't they use their knowledge and abilities to make themselves breathtakingly beautiful?

instead they look like a combination of men and women


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 28, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> they are obviously skilled in manipulating their bodies, why don't they use their knowledge and abilities to make themselves breathtakingly beautiful?
> 
> instead they look like a combination of men and women



Because this is the most annoying discussion in the sport of bodybuilding, it is the sport of bodybuilding and not a beauty pageant. And when it comes to a beauty pageant, it becomes entirely subjective, and is completely subject to the subjectivity of each judge and everyone who happens to be watching, from whatever context they are viewing. 

Basically if you don't view this from the context of a fan of bodybuilding and are interested in judging it in terms of bodybuilding physique, then you don't need to come into this thread and make a comment, If you don't like it, don't look at it. I personally start to find it annoying that judging of Bikini is reduced to commenting on hair & suit, which has precious little to do w/ a physique competition. But I don't bother commenting about it.


----------



## bjg (Sep 28, 2012)

sassy: i  really like and appreciate the effort behind the sport of bodybuilding and how much training and sacrifices these women go through, i am a bodybuilder myself and i love bodybuilding and i understand what you are saying....i understand why a man bodybuilder go for steroids and things like that, to look bigger and more muscular etc....and also i understand why women want also to get muscular etc... like you said it is the sport of bodybuilding , but still it is very strange and i ask myself is it worth it that a woman who can train naturally and achieve very nice physique naturally go through all the risks and some irreversible side effects in order to look like a man, ....the way some of these women look is becoming really disturbing, and i think part of the responsibility here lies on the judging system who encourages women to go to such extremes....i thing the whole olympia system of judging and the whole concept of bodybuilding must be redefined and reconsidered.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 28, 2012)

muscularity is considered a masculine trait... while i do greatly appreciate women with a somewhat muscular physique e.g. jamie eason.. it's like holy shit... cmon on


itd basically be like men using copious amounts of estrogen and dressing in drag onstage for the mr. olympia.


----------



## bjg (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^ I just watched the whole video and i agree some of these women are too much they are really scary  looking, and their voices!!!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 28, 2012)

At the risk of wanting to share a slice of this year's Olympia, the most popular event of the year in this sport, highlighting part of the ultra elite of the sport who commit at least the same amount of passion that you do in the gym, feel free to post your deep insight on this small, relatively slow forum on one of the better boards amongst a sea of muscle boards where tens of thousands of guys post all day long about their shrunken balls, lack of erections, emotional breakdowns, home-doctoring of absesses, raging blood pressure, anger issues, recommendations of steroids cycles for their fat girlfriends to lose weight and other assorted aspects of this sport. Certainly wouldn't want to skew your deep insight w/ a little perspective and a request to just lighten the fuck up and if you have nothing constructive to say, then please just don't.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 28, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> At the risk of wanting to share a slice of this year's Olympia, the most popular event of the year in this sport, highlighting part of the ultra elite of the sport who commit at least the same amount of passion that you do in the gym, feel free to post your deep insight on this small, relatively slow forum on one of the better boards amongst a sea of muscle boards where tens of thousands of guys post all day long about their shrunken balls, lack of erections, emotional breakdowns, home-doctoring of absesses, raging blood pressure, anger issues, recommendations of steroids cycles for their fat girlfriends to lose weight and other assorted aspects of this sport. Certainly wouldn't want to skew your deep insight w/ a little perspective and a request to just lighten the fuck up and if you have nothing constructive to say, then please just don't.




whatever babe, you cannot deny that being physically masculine goes against the nature of the female species.. dont get me wrong, im loving the bodies of these 2012 fitness competitors and the olympic spinters, im sure they all do steroids.. but please stay away from the virulizing ones, real talk


you cannot deny these women don't look right.. at all.. and the fact that it cannot be reversed.. it's just stupid


----------



## bjg (Sep 29, 2012)

i still think the whole judging system should be changed...if  it stays like that what would women look like in 20 years from now? i remember in the 80's cory everson looked really muscular at that time but she cannot compare to today's freaks....
this mascarade must stop because it is giving bodybuilding a bad reputation. Sorry Sassy BUT IN MY BOOK THIS IS NOT BODY BUILDING ANYMORE
my wife who competes in triathlon saw this and she just said that these are guys with wigs on!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> they are obviously skilled in manipulating their bodies, why don't they use their knowledge and abilities *to make themselves breathtakingly beautiful?*
> 
> instead they look like a combination of men and women



"Beauty is in the heart of the beholder."
*H. G. Wells
*
"Although beauty may be in the eye of the beholder, the feeling of being beautiful exists solely in the mind of the beheld."
*Martha Beck*


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> sassy: i  really like and appreciate the effort behind the sport of bodybuilding and how much training and sacrifices these women go through, i am a bodybuilder myself and i love bodybuilding and i understand what you are saying....i understand why a man bodybuilder go for steroids and things like that, to look bigger and more muscular etc....and also i understand why women want also to get muscular etc... like you said it is the sport of bodybuilding , but still it is very strange and i ask myself is it worth it that a woman who can train naturally and achieve very nice physique naturally go through all the risks and some irreversible side effects *in order to look like a man*, ....the way some of these women look is becoming really disturbing, and i think part of the responsibility here lies on the judging system who encourages women to go to such extremes....i thing the whole olympia *system of judging* and the whole concept of bodybuilding must be redefined and reconsidered.



I doubt very much any female competitor is attempting to look like a man by training, eating, supplementing, or using any form of drug. They're interested -- again, I'm guessing -- in building their physiques to some kind of personal ideal.

Or to meet the requirements of the judges. And it is the judging that _might _change those athletes minds about what their goals should be, but I'm not entirely sure about that either. Some competitors probably give **** all about how the judges arrange or place people and lift and compete solely for their own satisfaction and sense of achievement.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> whatever babe, you cannot deny that *being physically masculine goes against the nature of the female species.. *dont get me wrong, im loving the bodies of these 2012 fitness competitors and the olympic spinters, im sure they all do steroids.. but please stay away from the virulizing ones, real talk
> 
> 
> you cannot deny these women don't look right.. at all.. and the fact that it cannot be reversed.. it's just stupid



Now you're an anthropologist? 

Women come in all shapes and sizes and there are many who are bigger and leaner than you. Not a jab just _real talk_. Some people are rail thin while others are super muscular. Some are fat. Some are tall or short or whatever combination of body types. 

If you don't like females who train for bodybuilding competitions then I suggest you create a thread in Anything Goes rather than continuing to make unnecessary remarks in this thread.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

And, wtf, Jelena Abbou appears in the video. They do a 360 showing her physique off but all you can comment on is _what you consider _men with wigs? Gtfo.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> i still think the whole judging system should be changed...if  it stays like that what would women look like in 20 years from now? i remember in the 80's cory everson looked really muscular at that time but she cannot compare to today's freaks....
> this mascarade must stop because it is giving bodybuilding a bad reputation. Sorry Sassy BUT IN MY BOOK THIS IS NOT BODY BUILDING ANYMORE
> my wife who competes in triathlon saw this and she just said that these are guys with wigs on!



I cannot tell you how much I don't feel like having this conversation yet again. That is why I asked you to please keep the whole thing in perspective. MENS BB doesn't look like it did 20 yrs ago. I didn't know bitch tits , shrunken balls, roid gut and emotional breakdowns were part of being a guy. Women have evolved SOOO much in the last 20 yrs since - and frankly Cory Everson changed her look dramatically in the one decade she competed. And btw, there are now 5 categories of women's physique competition and you still have to go off on the one group of women who are the major minority. You want to keep an elite sport to something that keeps you comfortable in your small little view of the world. If you asked me to watch a bunch of triathlete women, I'd probably be thinking fucking eat a sandwich because they look so friggen skinny. But you know what? I'd be judging them on their dedication and ability to perform in that sport. Sports-specific training + body type is going to produce a different result. But Its all relative and its all perspective. This post is about the Elite of the Elite in this tiny slice of this tiny little sport of bodybuilding. If you don't like it, don't fucking look at it. Please contribute something useful, interesting or original.


----------



## Pony (Sep 29, 2012)

Well Sassy, you've been here long enough to know you cant post some shit like this without dudes saying "ew".  Thats life in a public forum.

Why are women performing routines?  Is this a fucking pageant?  I feel like those skinny bikini girls should be on the other side of the stage handing out shots, while the real athletes are up there flexing (not in heels.... never in heels, why heels?)


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 29, 2012)

curt i was obviously referring to the ms. olympia contestants who look more like men than women


women taking male hormones is a natural and normal as men taking women hormones


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And, wtf, Jelena Abbou appears in the video. They do a 360 showing her physique off but all you can comment on is _what you consider _men with wigs? Gtfo.


She is beautiful


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 29, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I cannot tell you how much I don't feel like having this conversation yet again. That is why I asked you to please keep the whole thing in perspective. MENS BB doesn't look like it did 20 yrs ago. I didn't know bitch tits , shrunken balls, roid gut and emotional breakdowns were part of being a guy. Women have evolved SOOO much in the last 20 yrs since - and frankly Cory Everson changed her look dramatically in the one decade she competed. And btw, there are now 5 categories of women's physique competition and you still have to go off on the one group of women who are the major minority. You want to keep an elite sport to something that keeps you comfortable in your small little view of the world. If you asked me to watch a bunch of triathlete women, I'd probably be thinking fucking eat a sandwich because they look so friggen skinny. But you know what? I'd be judging them on their dedication and ability to perform in that sport. Sports-specific training + body type is going to produce a different result. But Its all relative and its all perspective. This post is about the Elite of the Elite in this tiny slice of this tiny little sport of bodybuilding. If you don't like it, don't fucking look at it. Please contribute something useful, interesting or original.


I appreciate all the hard work these women put in, and to tell you the truth, I like the way they look


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> curt i was obviously referring to the ms. olympia contestants who look more like men than women
> 
> 
> women taking male hormones is a natural and normal as men taking women hormones



And how many of the hormones guys take aromatize? That's women hormones.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 29, 2012)

It would be so nice to have a conversation about the top competitive event in the country in this sport and the athletes involved and frankly often the athletes that inspired most of us to keep going back to the gym - I've been going back since 1981. How long have you?   And yet every time, it turns into a pile of shit. EVERY FUCKING TIME. The selective judgment is just awesome. I'm so glad the entire conversation is driven by some guy's dick.

So sad. There are some amazing people in this sport. A lot of really pathetic people, but a lot of truly amazing and gifted people as well. But it degrades into this conversation every time. WTF are we supposed to do when someone thinks Iris Kyle is too manly looking, another guy thinks Jamie Eason is to manly or some bikini girl is too manly. WTF? If you don't like it don't fucking look at it. Its hard enough w/ the subjectivity of the judging in the sport. It would be so nice to just appreciate the people who are the elite of what most of us spend a large % of our free time doing and often spendign a shitload of money on as well.  I don't want to have post after post after fucking post of the manly conversation. I just want to see how the competitors this year are doing. If you can't deal w/ that, then make your own goddamn thread and get the fuck out of mine.


----------



## bjg (Sep 29, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I cannot tell you how much I don't feel like having this conversation yet again. That is why I asked you to please keep the whole thing in perspective. MENS BB doesn't look like it did 20 yrs ago. I didn't know bitch tits , shrunken balls, roid gut and emotional breakdowns were part of being a guy. Women have evolved SOOO much in the last 20 yrs since - and frankly Cory Everson changed her look dramatically in the one decade she competed. And btw, there are now 5 categories of women's physique competition and you still have to go off on the one group of women who are the major minority. You want to keep an elite sport to something that keeps you comfortable in your small little view of the world. If you asked me to watch a bunch of triathlete women, I'd probably be thinking fucking eat a sandwich because they look so friggen skinny. But you know what? I'd be judging them on their dedication and ability to perform in that sport. Sports-specific training + body type is going to produce a different result. But Its all relative and its all perspective. This post is about the Elite of the Elite in this tiny slice of this tiny little sport of bodybuilding. If you don't like it, don't fucking look at it. Please contribute something useful, interesting or original.



maybe we should not continue arguing about this subject,but for the record i also disagree with the way male bodybuilding is heading too,  steroids were used 50 years ago too , but today things are going a little overboard  and with all due respect to all the present MR Olympia competitors they still cannot compare to
the ones of the 70's in looks and even in size if you look carefully , they have now  the same size of muscles but they are internally inflated like balloons with  inflated guts and no shape and grace.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> curt i was obviously referring to the ms. olympia contestants who look more like men than women
> 
> 
> women taking male hormones is a natural and normal as men taking women hormones



Did you miss the part of my post where I said _gtfo_? lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 29, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> And how many of the hormones guys take aromatize? That's women hormones.




that's just the nature of aromatase, the male hormones that these monstrosities take do not turn into female hormones, your argument is flawed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 29, 2012)

I have always been more inspired by the women

most of the time

actually all of the time...they look better than the male group and have way better routines


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Ms. Olympia 2012, Iris Kyle





2nd Place, Debi Laszewski, 44 years old today, September 29th





3rd Place, Yaxeni Oriquen





4th Place, Alina Popa





5th Place, Brigita Brezovac





6th Place, Sheila Bleck





Kim Buck





Michelle Cummings





Anne Freitas





Lisa Giesbrecht





Sarah Hayes





Monique Jones





Helle Nielsen


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> that's just the nature of aromatase, the male hormones that *these monstrosities* take do not turn into female hormones, *your argument is flawed*



I'm leaving this thread to look at possible infractions. There's got to be something. This is the Female Talk subforum not Anything Goes and though this subforum hasn't been around all that long you'd think, you'd guess, you'd expect that a member with more than four thousand posts on this board would know when to let a so-called argument go.

It's a thread. You're wrong to push with your negative comments. There is no argument here.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> *whatever babe*, you cannot deny that *being physically masculine goes against the nature of the female species*.. dont get me wrong, im loving the bodies of these 2012 fitness competitors and the olympic spinters, im sure they all do steroids.. but please stay away from the virulizing ones, real talk
> 
> 
> you cannot deny *these women don't look right.. at all..* and the fact that it cannot be reversed.. it's just stupid



So, here's the menu. What will it be?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 29, 2012)

Alina popa is just perfect


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Alina popa is just perfect



Super good balance and lines--and she's pretty IMO!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 29, 2012)

I think she is smoking hot head to toe


i am not insecure

men and women have muscles

why should they not be allowed to develop them?

My wife has far better genetics than me...be neat to see what she would look like if she gave a shit


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> So, here's the menu. What will it be?




might as well be discussing or soliciting illegal activity  lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 29, 2012)

if you ban me, I shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 29, 2012)

anyways sassy, im sorry for offending you. it wasnt my intention, ill leave your thread


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I think she is smoking hot head to toe
> 
> 
> i am not insecure
> ...



I like female bodybuilding--ya some look yoked and masculine--but I would never knock them. They have every right to look they want to look manipulating hormones, diet etc.. It's bodybuilding, it's not for everybody. There's a lot of beautiful female bodybuilders. Not my cup of tea but they have the right to do whatever they want, and if people don't like it, don't watch or comment..

that's all....


----------



## Kuromiss (Sep 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I think she is smoking hot head to toe
> 
> 
> i am not insecure
> ...




Very well said! My husband and I have had a very similar discussion since we all have different genetics. His muscle composition 
naturally isnt as "hearty" as mine yet he would prefer to be much bigger than I would ever go; even though naturally it wouldnt be as difficult for me.

These women may not be what we all consider "beauty", however its undeniable that they work just as hard if not harder
than some men do.  We all have our lines we draw of "too much",there are just as many women who look at men and think that thought but because of societies views on "masculine" and "feminine" it becomes more of an issue when a woman crosses that line. Im sure these women arent caught up in all that because they devoted the time on their bodies to obtain this level of physique. But props to them for the dedication, control and ability to obtain a body they are proud to run in this sport with.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> maybe we should not continue arguing about this subject,but for the record i also disagree with the way male bodybuilding is heading too,  steroids were used 50 years ago too , but today things are going a little overboard  and with all due respect to all the present MR Olympia competitors they still cannot compare to
> the ones of the 70's in looks and even in size if you look carefully , they have now  the same size of muscles but they are internally inflated like balloons with  inflated guts and no shape and grace.



No one's making you come to this thread. You can leave any time.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> that's just the nature of aromatase, the male hormones that these monstrosities take do not turn into female hormones, your argument is flawed



Aromatase, also called estrogen synthetase or estrogen synthase, is an enzyme responsible for a key step in the biosynthesis of estrogens.

MY friend, your desire to be selective in this whole discussion goes again to my rant... you can leave the thread any time. If you don't like it, don't look at it and leave.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> anyways sassy, im sorry for offending you. it wasnt my intention, ill leave your thread



Thx.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Alina popa is just perfect



Alina is one of my favorites - she's got such a great look. Chris Z. is shooting w/ her this weekend and I'm sooo looking forward to see the results.

Anne - another Brazilian that makes you wonder what's in the water there - the physiques are just incredible - regardless of how much muscle you like or not - Nathalie Melo, Julianan Malacarne, Anna Louise Freitas (I know I'm not spelling right... just too lazy to go back & get it right) - such amazing physiques w/ fullness & balance like nobody else.

Sheila - been a fan since forever. She reminds us where bodybuilding came from w/ posing becoming art - epic, along w/ Frank Zane, Ed Corney, etc. Art in motion every time.

Lisa Giesbrecht - such an awesome look - she came up during the last year and looking forward to seeing much of her in the future

Sarah Hayes - another like Alina - just love to see what she does.

Iris -- really? What else is there to say. She is just perfection. Its hard to argue what is the "perfect physique" because, as is obvious in this thread, it is incredibly subjective - but w/ the muscle she has, it is just perfection.

Gotta add...

Brigita - I actually liked her a year or two ago - she has a really streamlined look when she has a little less muscle. Obviously the message is "bigger is better" here, but w/ her particular face and build, I just like her balance better a bit smaller. As much as I hate to talk about the hair & makeup in BB, I actually feel like she needs "bigger hair" to balance the bigger build. She just starts to look a little too harsh because she's got sharp lines in her face and is built, IMO as I noted above, to better hold a finer (meaning smaller) build overall. SHe's a contender tho!

Some of the other girls are threats in their own rights and its been fun to see them come up.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 29, 2012)

bleck was robbed so bad at that new york pro


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bleck was robbed so bad at that new york pro



Agreed. Once Iris retires, its going to be a scramble for that top spot. Not that I want her to retire any time soon, but once that level of perfection is not in the running, what is the next look of perfection because almost every one of the girls on the stage this weekend brings something unique and amazing!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 30, 2012)

I think women bodybuilders are HOT.!! Believe me you, i would date a one in a heart beat.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Arnold used roids as a teen...try again
> 
> 
> how about lee haney...he looked awful huh?
> ...



^ this


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 30, 2012)

EVERY GUY YOU LISTED USED STEROIDS


HEY LOOK AT KAI...HUGE WAIST THIS YEAR...I HATE THE GUY BUT YOU DONT KNOW SHIT


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just asked you guys to keep your dislikes to yourselves for one lousy little thread and you still couldn't do it.

You're allowed to have any goddamn opinion you want but I wanted to just once, NOT have that fucking conversation, and you still couldn't do it.

For that F U.

Next post in this thread that can't say something positive gets neg bombed. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 30, 2012)

bjg said:


> ^^^ synthol r even implants in calves , inflated abdomen, no big muscles and no shape to the muscles, bitch gyno tits.
> I am not attacking anybody , i am saying that the abuse and increase in the dosage of  steroids and all other substances and with all the technology involved since the 70's did not improve anybody's physique. OF course all i stated  where steroid users but their physique was very  pleasant , all the ones who came after wanted to get better but in return they failed because they started relying more and more on substances.
> and i do believe that you can achieve a very nice body without steroids...so why wanting more? there is a point when it stops being a sport and it becomes a disease and it stops being called bodybuilding.
> as far as my bench press i am very pleased with it at least it comes from true strength not from some artificial fake muscles and i bench 200% bodyweight ALL NATURAL AT 51 years old.....i have no crashing down depression periods , on the contrary i keep getting better: This is called Bodybuilding.
> go do that and then you can talk.



Negged


----------



## njc (Oct 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> ^^^ synthol r even implants in calves , inflated abdomen, no big muscles and no shape to the muscles, bitch gyno tits.
> I am not attacking anybody , i am saying that the abuse and increase in the dosage of  steroids and all other substances and with all the technology involved since the 70's did not improve anybody's physique. OF course all i stated  where steroid users but their physique was very  pleasant , all the ones who came after wanted to get better but in return they failed because they started relying more and more on substances.
> and i do believe that you can achieve a very nice body without steroids...so why wanting more? there is a point when it stops being a sport and it becomes a disease and it stops being called bodybuilding.
> as far as my bench press i am very pleased with it at least it comes from true strength not from some artificial fake muscles and i bench 200% bodyweight ALL NATURAL AT 51 years old.....i have no crashing down depression periods , on the contrary i keep getting better: This is called Bodybuilding.
> go do that and then you can talk.



Negged for being a prick


----------



## tallguy34 (Oct 2, 2012)

I totally respect the dedication these females have! They workout just as hard if not harder than the guys and don't get the respect they deserve for reaching a goal they set. Its total bullshit in my opinion. While some of the much larger females are not my type thats not why i watch the sport, i was because I'm amazed at what they can do and because they are athlete's. I'm personally a huge fan of Dana Linn Bailey who started as a figure competitor but found it hard to make weight sometimes due to her genetic ability to build mass very easily, she now dominates the physique category. I'll be super happy when the Physique is added to the 'O' amd get to see her up on that stage.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't understand why any woman would want to sacrifice her sexuality to win a contest, but I do understand that they love bodybuilding and want to push it to the absolute limit, same as any guy here. I'll never be attracted to it, but live and let live


----------



## FindingMyWay (Nov 16, 2012)

I stopped posting on this board almost 2 1/2 years ago now for exactly this reason -- I got so very tired of seeing the stupid comments from guys about women in bodybuilding, and I stopped being able to react calmly to those comments.  I kind of have to laugh now because these conversations are still going on.  Same comments, different day.  What's worse is that sassy, who's a mod, asked for the comments to stop in this particular thread, and the comments kept coming.  I totally sympathize with sassy -- it's really frustrating to see and hear the same stuff over and over all the time, especially when what we/I see is that there are so many great examples of beautiful, dedicated, strong women out there we could be celebrating.  I mean, have you seen Anne Freitas' legs, for example?  They are crazy awesome.  

 ....


----------

